# NEO Smallie Patterns



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello all,

I've been spin fishing for lake run and resident smallies in the Lake Erie tribs for the past few years now. I've only previously spin-fished but I've picked up fly fishing while in college. I'm coming home at the end of the month, which will be right in time for the spring runs. What patterns/techniques do you guys like in the rivers? Also, at what time in the year do topwater flies become viable? I'm not looking to steal your secret stuff, but a little push in the right direction would mean a lot. Thank you!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

David Coleman said:


> patterns/techniques do you guys like in the rivers


Imitate what you catch fish on while spin fishing.
I'm not in NE Ohio and not the most knowledgeable SM fisherman on this forum but I have fair success and keep it fairly simple.
In early spring it's normally a minnow pattern and something with less natural movement like deer hair, as the water warms above mid 50's I'll stick with the minnow imitation but something with more natural motion like marabou or angel-hair but once crawfish become extremely active I'll "normally" fish a "near-nuff" or stahlcupp craw pattern. Presentation can vary widely depending on weather conditions and water clarity.
Top-water for me is normally a late summer/fall thing but you can certainly catch fish on top as soon as they start guarding beds, probably sooner.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hello keep it simple!

Well, you can make it a difficult on yourself as you want. Everyone is different.

The primary fish forage is minnows/shiners. It depends if I am fishing off the breakwalls or in the creeks or rivers. I use 250-300 full grain sinking lines off the breakwalls.

I use WF line in the rivers and creeks. I use clouser minnows only. I tie them #2 – 2/0 in three main colors black over white, grey over white, and olive over white. The white deer hair makes up 90% of the fly with a little color for the spine. This what works for me, but others will be different.

I don’t bobber fish for smallies. I cast and crank. I spend no more than 15-20 minutes in any given spot.


Enjoy,



Sonder


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

These work for me in lakes, ponds or rivers.

Clauser Crayfish under Daves Hopper dry. Land hard next to structure or bank, twitch immediately. Let sit 10 seconds twitch a few times, let sit 10 seconds. Then twitch it back slowly. They pick up the crayfish, just as you twitch so be ready to strip set. Or they blow up on your hopper. IF you buy your crayfish, make sure to put weights above them, or tie your own with good amount of weight.

Or, use a Triple threat minnow, or clauser minnow with similar retreives on a sinktip line. Bob Clauser wrote the playbook on catching smallies on a fly. Watch his videos or read his articles and books too.

Let us know how you do. 
My biggest from last year on May 1st small lake with Clauser Crayfish in his mouth. Fly was 30 inches below the hopper pattern.















Rickerd


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Anything. Small mouth bass and I'll attack anything. Top water I always did cheap poppers. Underwater I always used olive colored carp candy.


----------

